# Jasper County or surrounding areas



## browning4677 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey fellas,

Just took a teaching job in Monticello, Ga and would love to find a small club to hunt this year in or around the area. I am an ethical and responsible hunter and am willing to put in some work around the club. 

Private land just looking for a hunting partner is great as well. Bow or rifle.


----------



## comptoncarroll (Jun 16, 2012)

*club*

Our Jones County Hunting Club has memberships available. 860 acres mixed pine and hardwoods, adjacent to Cedar Creek WMA. Deer. turkeys, hogs, small game. Campground area. Annual dues are $650.Phone 770-564-8786 or e-mail ebkeefer@bellsouth.net. We have openings available now for 2012-13 seasons.

Club is located between Gray, Ga. and Monticello on Rt. 11


----------



## jmh5397 (Jun 16, 2012)

Decatur Sportsman's Club is looking for a couple of members this year.  The club is located close to Charlie Elliot WMA.  It is almost 1800 acres (I know you stated small club, but I thought I'd throw it out there).  You can do a search for "Jasper County" in the thread and it should pull up the info about the club.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=692603

This is my club. I've been a member for about 7-8 years now. It's close to Jackson Lake. What school are you teaching at?


----------



## BCHunting170 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just south east of you we have 400 acre club with 6 members. The club is located off 212 between monticello and milledgeville. We would be glad to have you check it out.  The dues are 650.  Send me a message and we can talk.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 17, 2012)

Id like to Coon hunt some of these clubs after deer season if any of yall would like to go. I'll bring the dogs


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ga Dawg, I've never been coon hunting before but I love to hear hounds run. Shoot me a pm after the season and we'll set up a time to go.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll do it. Lots of coon down in there. I was in a club in Monticello for yrs and yrs. Best coon huntin I've ever done in Ga. Plus it ain't really to far from me. About 1.5 to 2 hours.


----------



## browning4677 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys. Sorry it's taken me this long to get back but i'm trying to figure out practice schedules and tryouts and such. I'll be getting back to those that posted open clubs shortly


----------



## browning4677 (Jun 26, 2012)

ditchdoc24 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=692603
> 
> This is my club. I've been a member for about 7-8 years now. It's close to Jackson Lake. What school are you teaching at?



Jasper County Middle


----------



## oneshot13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Coaching baseball or softball?


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county , need 3 members . call david @ 404-456-4364


----------

